# Can I polish Rubys teeth at home?



## Kat

I scaled Rubys teeth myself at home before, and I have read that after a scaling a dogs teeth should be polished afterwards otherwise the small crevices from the scaler will cause more plaque buildup down the road.

I was considering getting a professional vet cleaning for her, but I then realized its not worth the risk after seeing videos of dentals, and the risks that accompany a dental, even something as simple as some fluid inhalation. 

Can I buy a tooth polisher, and use it at home on her teeth, will that be enough to smooth the surface of her teeth? It's only two teeth that I scaled, back bottom molar one on each side.


----------



## Jacksons Mom

I do not believe dentals under anesthesia to be any more risky than doing it yourself at home. Actually, it's more dangerous to do it yourself. Not to mention, the risk of periodontal disease (which can also cause heart and kidney problems) is wayyy higher than the risk of anesthesia. 

Nothing takes the place of a dental, IMO. 

Dentals done without anesthesia are more stressful to most pups, but even if the dogs are fine with it, it's nearly impossible to do a dental properly like that. Without x-rays, and being able to get under the gumline, anything could be going on.

When Jackson had his dental (he went in for another tooth reason, we got them cleaned as well while under) ... he had a dead tooth! Would have had no idea... it looked perfectly fine, white, etc. But infection was setting it, and it was a good thing we had it pulled when we did. W/o xrays and them doing the dental, we would have had no clue.

I just really stress dentals being done while the dog is under, unless there is some medical reason not to. Otherwise, the risks are very minimal, and the results will be better.


----------



## Jacksons Mom

Here is a video of a dog awake whole getting a non-aesthesia dental. It's not something I'd be comfortable putting my dog through. Not to mention, I know he wouldn't sit through it like that dog did.

Yorkie doing the teeth cleaning - YouTube


----------



## Kat

It's just two back molars though, she's on a raw diet and the diet takes care of everything but those two teeth. I'm part of a pug forum too, and I read some sad and scary stories. One pug never woke up from the surgery, another one got fluid in its lungs, another one got a lung infection... I just wouldn't want to risk any of those things over two teeth. Also, since when a dog is under their eyes don't close, I wouldn't want something flying in Rubys eyes, as slim of a chance that may be.

And I talked to my vet, they don't do X-rays unless they suspect something is wrong with a tooth, so Ruby may not even get one.

Ruby is really patient with me, I brush her teeth everyday, she does not fuss or squirm at all. It's just two teeth I want to polish that I have scaled. 

Thank you for your reply 

Aw I couldn't even watch that whole video, it looked scary and uncomfortable for the dog.


----------



## woganvonderweidenstrasse

Jacksons Mom said:


> Here is a video of a dog awake whole getting a non-aesthesia dental. It's not something I'd be comfortable putting my dog through. Not to mention, I know he wouldn't sit through it like that dog did.
> 
> Yorkie doing the teeth cleaning - YouTube


No way I'm ever putting my pup through that...:shocked:


----------



## Caty M

I've scaled a bit of my cats plaque before, with good results, never done a polishing though. Anaesthesia can certainly be risky especially in certain breeds, pugs being one I think, Italian greyhounds another. If two teeth have some buildup I wouldn't, I put Josie under to get her dental only cause her teeth were VERY bad to the point of causing elevated blood values in the test. Her teeth were never cared for and she had to get thirteen extractions done. I wouldn't risk it on how rubys teeth are now personally.


----------



## Kat

That's why I'm looking for an alternative Caty. I don't want to put her through a dental for two teeth, so can I polish them at home myself?


----------



## InkedMarie

I was told by someone online, who's a vet tech, that you can't get under the gum line with a dog who's awake.


----------



## BearMurphy

I would only get a professional cleaning if you dog has an issue and since you feed her PMR from a young age I'm pretty sure she does not. Does her mouth stink? I remember you posted a picture of this before and it didn't look bad. I wouldn't expect perfectly spotless white and shiny teeth all over...it's just not realistic.

How often do you give her something much bigger than she could finish in one meal that she really has to work at? can you get something like a lamb neck bone? If you can get her stuff that she has to really work the meat off the bone to finish or even something large she has to chew a lot like tongue or trachea it might help. i know pugs can be gulpers so I would try to give her something ridiculously large in several sittings and see if that helps. Also, if you have to cut up her food a lot into bite size pieces for most meals she is missing cleaning her teeth in those instances


----------



## Kat

I have not been able to get my hands on any necks. I have pork ribs, which I am feeding for every bone in meal. I feed them frozen so it's even harder to eat. I am trying to find some beef ribs, but that has been difficult too. I occasionally feed frozen turkey necks when I can get them.

My question isn't about a professional dental cleaning, I am not going to be doing that with Ruby because her molars aren't that bad. What I'm asking is, can I polish her two back molars myself at home. I scaled them on my own before, and apparently after a scaling it is best to polish away the tiny marks a scaler leaves behind. I know Ruby will sit still, so can I take an electric tooth polisher, and quickly polish some of those tiny marks away? 

Gums can be slightly moved, so I did that when looking at Rubys teeth, there is no tartar below the gum line, there was just a line above the gum line, which is what I scaled away myself. And I now want to polish those two teeth myself. Can it be done at home with an electric toothbrush polisher attachment.


----------



## sozzle

Just bringing this thread up again as I see there were no further answers to poster's query. Today I scaled Stanley's canines that had tartar build up on them from a dog tooth scaler I bought overseas, I was very careful and it worked well. However I realise I probably have left miniscule scratch marks on those teeth and I will endeavour to brush them regularly, even though I don't have a polisher. Actually my vet suggested I scrape off the tartar with a teaspoon if I didn't have anything else suitable and, no, didn't suggest he come in for a dental.
Mostly his teeth are pretty good as he eats PMR but those canines weren't good at the top. The tartar actually came off really easily in big sheets I then disinfected the scaler and will spray his mouth with colloidal silver.....now I've thought of it.


----------



## PupperMom

I just purchased a couple of scaling and tarter removal tools and was surprised at how easy it is to remove tarter and plaque buildup if you have a patient dog. I was surprised that my Dachshund sat so quietly for quite a long while. I go slowly and stop when he starts to move around. The video link posted shows someone using a motorized scaler. That looks dangerous to me. The one I have is just like the one my dentist uses, a manual one. There are much better videos out there showing how to remove plaque.


----------



## Honedge

As long as the polish is safe for pugs, I don't see why not. I agree about the risk of a dental, it is scary. I wonder if it is a vet tech that performs the dental.


----------



## Stellaped

That looks brutal


----------



## MakerLing81

Your question helped me


----------

